# Youtube father and son



## ncfishin (Aug 10, 2018)

Anybody else watched and videos from catfish and carp? Tommy cam is funny. I found it looking for catfish worm rigs.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 22, 2018)

yeah he has good videos I got on them looking into ways to catch carp, as I always see big ones in the rivers I fish.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2018)

never seen them. Do you have a link?


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 27, 2018)

Catfish and Carp is the name of the channel. I found it looking up live worm rigs.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 28, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/user/catfishandcarp

this is his channel also has another one called outdoor boys that is just shows more of their everyday adventures and things they do isn't as fishing focused.


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 28, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9nN3QKP_FQ


----------



## ncfishin (Sep 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfUGU8SYi74


----------

